# Citizenship of other countries question on form 80



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi all

I'm filling out Personal Particulars for assessment form 80, I applied for GSM 175 last week. Question 11 asks about citizenship of any other countries. I was born in 1980 and came into the UK in 1981, but my father was naturalised in the UK in 1972. Now as far as I am aware I did not need to be naturalised, I presume because I was born after my father had citizenship in the UK. My oldest brother was born in 1970 and he had to be naturalised, as did my mother and we have the paperwork for that.

So I am unsure what to put for question 11. I am unsure if I still have citizenship of Bangladesh I presume I do because I am entitled to a passport although I have never had one issued, I just get my UK passport stamped to say I do not need a visa for travel to Bangladesh.

So do I say I have citizenship through birth/descent? Till what date, current or when I entered UK (I entered on my mothers passport). 

What about question 9? Do I say I gained citizenship through descent?

thanks for any help


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi JimJams,

If you currently hold a UK passport, then it would mean that you are a UK citizen. Otherwise, you would still be using your Bangladesh passport. It is likely that you were naturalized unless all children born to UK citizens automatically become UK citizens no matter what country the child was born? According to the link below, dual citizenship is not recognized in Bangladesh. Contact your local Bangladesh embassy for clarification.

There are other country passports that do not require a visa to enter Bangladesh. So in your situation, this does not necessarily mean you still have Bangladesh citizenship.

Check out the following links that I found in regards to US and Bangladesh relations. The FAQs 2nd link should be applicable to anyone.

Dual Nationality

http://www.bdcgny.org/dual_nationality/dnc_frequently_asked_questions.pdf


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Correction above. I forgot to include this link : http://www.multiplecitizenship.com/wscl/ws_BANGLADESH.html

That stated that dual citizenship is not recognized in Bangladesh. But please check with a Bangladesh embassy to let you know the facts.

If you find that you no longer hold Bangladesh citizenship, all you need to put on that form is what your current passport is. The birthplace that you enter in the other documents would indicate you had previously held a different passport.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi jb12

Thanks for the response. From what I can gather from all the paperwork my parents have (and my dad is a stickler for keeping all these important documents) he was naturalised in 1972, my oldest brother in 1984 (who was born in 1970) and my mother in 2000. I was never naturalised, nor where another 2 older brother and we were all born in Bangladesh. So it seems that all children born to UK citizens automatically become UK citizens no matter what country the child was born... or at least that was the case then...

Does holding a passport or the ability to get a passport of country mean that you are a citizen? Now although my eldest brother was naturalised, I know for a fact that he has since held passports of both countries. When I renewed my passport in 2008 I had to get the passport re-stamped with "no visa required". I seem to recall reading at the time that I could gain a Bangladeshi passport if I wanted to due to my birth there and/or my parents.

Also, UK allows dual citizenship and according to these so does Bangladesh;
Life In The UK: Dual citizenship
List of Dual Citizenship Countries | eHow.com

Also, the wording on the High Commision site is very unclear and can be interpreted in a couple of ways. Also I entered the UK on a Bangladeshi passport, but it was on my mothers and not my mine...
Bangladesh High Commission
Note however that this is the previous version of the site, the latest version appears to have the entire dual nationality section missing (which doesn't surprise me, the site looks so shoddy I thought I was on the wrong site!!!)

My guess of the above mess is that I am entitled to dual nationality BUT I specifically have to apply for it (which means I only hold UK citizenship). I will speak to the consulate to see if they can clarify, it will probably be a lot more simple than trying to decipher this!!

thanks for your help, you've helped muddy the waters a bit more but in a very helpful way


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

The best thing to do is go to the Bangladesh embassy for confirmation. But I would have to agree that you probably have to apply to get your Bangladesh citizenship back to do the dual citizenship. However, I wouldn't recommend it if your intention is to move to Australia and maybe one day apply for citizenship. I've read on another forum that some people have more than 2 country citizenships. I don't know how this possible since the most recognized is only two. Plus, you wouldn't want to risk it since I'm sure these countries have access to different systems.

As for your comment about you going to UK on your mother's passport. I don't think that would have been possible. I know that even babies that travel would require their own individual passport. You might have been approved to get a passport when your mother was approved. The passport is your ID to enter into another country.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks. I don't intent on applying for Bangladeshi citizenship... as far as I can see I don't get any additional benefits over and above what I already do. I may do at some point in the far future, just in case future kids can see some benefit in it... It shouldn't cost too much and I have all the paperwork to be able to apply for it. I will assess the situation then.

As for travelling on my mothers passport - remember we are talking about 1981 and not the situation as it currently is (or has been over the past few years). This is definitely how it USED to be, at least it was for me. Mine and my brothers names are definitely on my mothers passport as children able to travel with her. I know things are VERY different these days!

thanks


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi what about question 32? I have applied 176 for myself, spouse and our child. We all are planning to travel (hopefuly  ). Do I need to fill in details in this or leave it as we don't know dates when we will travel or where we will stay.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Also I have studied till Post-Graduation. Do I need to fill in for all periods after my +2 (Higher Secondary) or should I start after my Graduation? My studies are like this;

School (10+2)
Graduation 
Computer Diploma (From Private Institute)
Certificate of Computing (Distance Education, 6 Mths)
MCA (Distance Education)


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Also I was into employment after my computer diploma and completed my Masters after joining my job.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry folks, posting related question in fragments don't have option to delete posts, even my own posts  

For the question 14. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?

Do we necessarily need to put in any thing? If yes can we put our passport numbers as those are the only correct true national identity papers for us. The adhar cards are not issued in our village yet and the voter identity cards contains many errors regarding house numbers, date of birth etc.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Did you get the answers to your question yet?



eternal.wanderer said:


> Hi what about question 32? I have applied 176 for myself, spouse and our child. We all are planning to travel (hopefuly  ). Do I need to fill in details in this or leave it as we don't know dates when we will travel or where we will stay.


Fill it in best you can. Fill in details of your spouse and child and put date you think you will travel and where you will initially travel to. These are not important, they are just proposed arrival details and therefore do not need to be accurate, but since you are applying for 176 and SS then you need to make sure it is the state you are being sponsored by.



eternal.wanderer said:


> Also I have studied till Post-Graduation. Do I need to fill in for all periods after my +2 (Higher Secondary) or should I start after my Graduation? My studies are like this;
> 
> School (10+2)
> Graduation
> ...


Correct, you need to include all studies since you were 16 years old (secondary education)



eternal.wanderer said:


> Also I was into employment after my computer diploma and completed my Masters after joining my job.


Include employment details in Question 46 and continue in Part J if you run out of space.



eternal.wanderer said:


> Sorry folks, posting related question in fragments don't have option to delete posts, even my own posts
> 
> For the question 14. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
> 
> Do we necessarily need to put in any thing? If yes can we put our passport numbers as those are the only correct true national identity papers for us. The adhar cards are not issued in our village yet and the voter identity cards contains many errors regarding house numbers, date of birth etc.


You do not need to put anything in here if they are not a true national identity document. I've generally found the voter card of no use to prove identity and not an accepted form of id - but others may be better suited to answer this. Do not worry about putting your passport details in here since you should have included that in question 1.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

JimJams said:


> Did you get the answers to your question yet?
> 
> Fill it in best you can. Fill in details of your spouse and child and put date you think you will travel and where you will initially travel to. These are not important, they are just proposed arrival details and therefore do not need to be accurate, but since you are applying for 176 and SS then you need to make sure it is the state you are being sponsored by.
> 
> ...


Thanks dear, I have filled and rather refilled (the pdf printer was not printing the form so had to go xps -> prf printer). Submitted yesterday. Today was CO visited my case.

I have not got any reply from her so don't know if every thing went well or not.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Thanks dear, I have filled and rather refilled (the pdf printer was not printing the form so had to go xps -> prf printer). Submitted yesterday. Today was CO visited my case.
> 
> I have not got any reply from her so don't know if every thing went well or not.


Great, sounds like it is moving along very nicely. From what I have heard on here the CO are very friendly and so will let you know if you have filled something in wrong if it just a small mistake rather than just downright reject the application.

I had the same problem with the pdf printer, it was very annoying. I had to print the whole pdf and re-scan it in which made the file size huge as well as losing the text quality. Oh well, CO hasn't said anything about it!


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

JimJams said:


> Great, sounds like it is moving along very nicely. From what I have heard on here the CO are very friendly and so will let you know if you have filled something in wrong if it just a small mistake rather than just downright reject the application.
> 
> I had the same problem with the pdf printer, it was very annoying. I had to print the whole pdf and re-scan it in which made the file size huge as well as losing the text quality. Oh well, CO hasn't said anything about it!


Thanks, I had printed only signature pages (page-80) for myself and my wife. All other pages were printed using CutePDF printer driver. I had written this to CO. All is getting well except english ability for my wife


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Thanks, I had printed only signature pages (page-80) for myself and my wife. All other pages were printed using CutePDF printer driver. I had written this to CO. All is getting well except english ability for my wife


Strange, it wouldn't work for me with CutePDF, never mind.

Good luck with the IELTS for your wife. A lot of people seem to take a few attempts. A lower score is required for your wife correct? Hopefully she will get the required score after a little more practice. Good luck.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

JimJams said:


> Strange, it wouldn't work for me with CutePDF, never mind.
> 
> Good luck with the IELTS for your wife. A lot of people seem to take a few attempts. A lower score is required for your wife correct? Hopefully she will get the required score after a little more practice. Good luck.


I am very hopefull for 4.5 she needs only it will take another 30 days to get her transcript and upload it. The problem is that my CO has not accepted her degrees, detailed marks sheets and letter from the institutes where she studied as proofs enough that she has functional english.

I printed document first to XPS format and then to CutePDF. actually the form is encrypted so I think CutePDF is not able to crack it.


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> For the question 14. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?


Guys, 

I'm in the same boat.

I have a US SSN. Should I add it to this table?
Also, is the Indian PAN card an identifying document?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

sgk123 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm in the same boat.
> 
> ...


Sorry, no idea, hopefully someone else with experience in this area can help... but if it helps I did not put down or provide details of my UK SSN/NI and I have a card for that, although it is not used as ID since it does not have photo or anything on there. Neither did I provide details of my driving license, for example, which can be used as ID in the UK. My CO has not raised any issue with that.


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

JimJams said:


> Sorry, no idea, hopefully someone else with experience in this area can help... but if it helps I did not put down or provide details of my UK SSN/NI and I have a card for that, although it is not used as ID since it does not have photo or anything on there. Neither did I provide details of my driving license, for example, which can be used as ID in the UK. My CO has not raised any issue with that.



Many thanks for your insights *JimJams*.
I just thought of mentioning them on the form and attaching a notorized copy as I already have them.


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

Pakistani ID card is in Urdu Language...do we need to get it translated and attach with the form? Plz help...


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

mhk said:


> Pakistani ID card is in Urdu Language...do we need to get it translated and attach with the form? Plz help...


I think if you had put in your government issued identity document details then you should attach it and ofcourse get it translated and attested (certified to be true copy)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Aus_Ques said:


> In Form-80, question # 9, the form asks whether you have permanent residency rights in any country.
> We are living in Qatar. The PR is sponsored by employer. However once we leave the job, the residence would be cancelled and we have to depart from Qatar.
> 
> In this case, can we say that we have permanent residency rights in Qatar or not. As long as we are on job, my PR is valid.


You should first stop flooding the forum with the same question


----------



## Aus_Ques (Nov 16, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> You should first stop flooding the forum with the same question



fine, but what is the answer?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Aus_Ques said:


> fine, but what is the answer?


I already answered you in one of the threads where you posted the same question


----------

